# Need Opinion asap with stands



## lilcrazyshell (Jun 22, 2006)

I have just bought a new 125g tank...the dimension are 72(long) x 18(deep). Now I have to buy a stand for it and was wondering whether the iron ones or the wood ones are better. Someone told me that as long as the iron one has more than 4 feet and a centre base, than your good....but if it has only 4 feet (all on the corner) then you should stay away from it.

I dunno if that is true and I usually buy wooden stands so I don't know what to do. If I decide to buy a wooden stand what should I look for because it will be supporting a lot of weight.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The iron stands are fine with the four feet at the corners. The issue at hand is the floor that it's on. If you live in a condo/apt or the set-up is in the basement where the floors are basically poured concrete, you are fine. 

With typical wood joist floors, it's best to find out what direction the joists are running and do one of the following for the stand to rest on to spread out the load:
1) build a 2x4 base 
2) lay a length of 2x4 perpendicular to the floor joist 
left to right or back to front
3) IIRC, 2x2 should fill in the gap from the lower rail to the floor and screw it in place and a 2x2 or 2x4 to fit in the centre of the top and bottom rail.

With LFS stands for that size, you have to take into consideration the use of space in the cabinetry. Most are fine for HOB and canister style filtration. If a wet-dry/sump system is to be used or in planning for the future, then it's better to build one from 2x4's or "skin" a metal stand to maximize useable space underneath.

Another thing to keep in mind with LFS stands are that most are made from particle/pressboard/melamine. They are prone to swellling in water is gets into the laminate seams or the exposed/cut ends. Like Ikea particle/pressboard/melamine furniture, they don't hold well if you take them apart and reassemble. If fit and finish as well as longevity and suitible finishing to fit your decor is important, you might consider looking for a cabinet maker to custom build a cabinet stand for you.

Any Q's feel free to ask .

HTH


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.fishandtips.com/index.php

If you are going to build a stand . This is a good site ..

I have made 4 stands , and this is the site i use ...


----------

